# Hop combo



## sifidude (28/3/13)

Hi guys,
About to mix my 3rd extract brew this weekend and am seeking advice on a hop combo, timings and quantity. I'm aiming for around the 25IBU mark for a pale ale with one tin of wheat malt, one of pale malt and some crystal 60 grain. I have the below hops to choose from;
Cascade
Galaxy
Amarillo
Saaz
Any suggestions welcome 
Cheers


----------



## sifidude (28/3/13)

Forgot that I've got some EK holdings too.


----------



## Cocko (28/3/13)

So,

Go all galaxy. - search stone and wood clone.

Or all amarillo will also be good. - search DSGA

Cascade + Amarillo late will be cool. - Drooling.

My suggestioning is done.

Use software to determine your IBU better...

Love you XXOO


----------



## Yob (28/3/13)

Cascade and Amarillo make a pretty nice quaffer for a pale ale..

Cascade to 15 ibu and go big late to get to your 25, personally id go a bit higher to 35 - 40 but that's me


----------



## Beersuit (28/3/13)

I'd go with Yob's suggestion on the hopping. But go light on the crystal unless you up the IBU's to keep it balanced. 150g max assuming your doing 23lts.


----------



## sifidude (28/3/13)

Thanks Cocko - so many options, so little time. And thanks for the man love.

Yob - I had considered the Cascade Amarillo combo until I read the thread on the LCBA that uses Cascade and Saaz, and that's about the time i began to change my mind. I'm after a quaffer hence the 25 IBU's but having said that i've just finished a Little Creatures Shepherd's Delight that is 50 IBU's and damn nice but not sessionable...


----------



## Nick JD (28/3/13)

Cascade, galaxy and amarillo, equal quantities boiled for 15 minutes to achieve 25 IBUs.


----------



## Yob (28/3/13)

I tried that beer from tap on Tuesday and thought it to be a poor example of an IPA.. No real body and not an overly hoppy.. But it was stacked beside hop hog. No brainer for me.

TBH I don't think I've found a creatures beer I properly enjoy.


----------



## sifidude (28/3/13)

I've got 750g of the crystal but had not planned to use it all. But then again, maybe I'll up the IBU's.

I just did a Galaxy and Amarillo pale ale and bottled it last weekend - not sure if i over did it with the early Galaxy additions on that one. I'll wait impatiently for another week before i try that one.


----------



## Cocko (28/3/13)

sifidude said:


> I read the thread on the LCBA that uses Cascade and Saaz, and that's about the time i began to change my mind.



That would be B Saaz! What Saaz do you have?


----------



## sifidude (28/3/13)

Czech Saaz. Clearly showing my newbie ignorance.

So that would be a no no with Casade?


----------



## Cocko (28/3/13)

Yep, a no no.


----------



## Cocko (28/3/13)

Cocko said:


> So,
> 
> Go all galaxy. - search stone and wood clone.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukiferj (28/3/13)

Leave out the saaz and any combo of the rest will be good. The later the better


----------

